# Foundation inspection measuring tool thing



## Digger (Jun 26, 2006)

A guy down the street recently had foundation repair. He told me that during the initial inspection, the they put a device in the middle of the house. Attached to it were tubes with fluid in them that they extended out to all the other rooms. They used this thing to develop a contour map of the foundation telling them I suppose where piers might need to go. Can anyone tell me what this tool is called and how it works?
Curious in Texas,


----------



## tooltime (Jun 27, 2006)

My thoughts would be  that they were using a  resevoir level. One of many info sources can be found on this link. I'm sure they had their own procedure fo rmakign a "countour map" but it seems like it would be fairly simple to make yourself starting with the lowest/highest point of the foundaiton, and  usign that line as a reference througout the house to see  the high spots, and then make any adjustments from there to level the foundation.

My 2 cents


----------



## Digger (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey ToolTime, thanks for the info on resevoir levels and the link to Jim's site. I'll be reading the article on why light bulbs burn out so fast for sure. When I make a shopping list, it's like "Bread, milk, lightbulbs..."


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 29, 2006)

I have an electronic water level. 

It has a sensor on one end, you fasten it to the wall or stake or wherever your reference line is. It has a reference line on it.

The other end is just an open tube. You take the open tube with you, to the point you want level with the reference. 

As you move the tube upwards, the water level follows you up. When the water level reaches the reference point, it completes an electrical circuit inside the sensor. Then it beeps to let you know you've found level. I usually double check it and it's always dead on. 

It's a one man water level. Great for all kinds of things.

amazon.com - water level


----------

